# اقتراح لتنشيط المنتدي



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 أبريل 2013)

عندي اقتراح لتنشيط المنتدي
لو الاقتراح دا نجح 
المنتدي هيكون نشيط جداا

اقتراحي ان يكون في مثلا 4 مجموعات [فرق]
الي تسموها
او اي رقم مش هتفرق

مثلا مجموعه باسم القديس ابانوب ومجموعه باسم مارجرجس
اسامي قديسين كنايس او اي حاجه تعجبكم

كل مجموعه
هيرئسها مشرف او مراقب او نائب اداره 
وهيختار نائب ليه

والمجموعه يكون ليها فواصل بأسمها 
ويكون ليها جوايز 
والاعضاء تشترك في المجموعه الي تحبها

والمجموعات دي اعضائها 
هتقدم مواضيع منسقه وجميله وفواصل المجموعه الخاصه بيها

وعلي حسب راحتكم
ممكن المجموعات تكون لكل الاقسام
او مجموعات لاقسام خاصه


منتظر رائيكم :ura1:
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 أبريل 2013)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ويكون ليها جوايز
> 
> ​​​





موافقة على الإقتراح ،،، بس أحب أعرف 

حساب الجوايز عند مين ؟؟ وما ذا ستكون ؟؟

ومتى وكيف سيتم إستلامها ؟؟ :t9:

معلش لازم نكون على نور من أولها :smil8:
وعلى رأى المثل 
لو كنتوا إخوات إتحاسبوا
 :99::99::99:​​​​​​​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موافقة على الإقتراح ،،، بس أحب أعرف
> 
> حساب الجوايز عند مين ؟؟ وما ذا ستكون ؟؟
> 
> ...




كله ع الاداره والمشرفين ^_^
مش هتكون جوايز كبيره

يعني مثلا تقيم تكبير صوره شهادة تقدير
اي حاجه

يا قمر الاقتراح يتعمل وبعدين نتحاسب ^__^


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أبريل 2013)

*أقترح تنظيم منافسات أيضاً بين المجموعات .
وأن تكون الجوائز مقدمة من صاحب المنتدى ومن فئة الـ 200 دولار
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بانتظار قرار الطرد :banned::smi411:

*


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لتقسيم الاعضاء لمجموعات فلا اعرف الفائدة منه وانا بصورة عامة ضد التجزئة والتفرقة.
بالنسبة للمسابقات فهناك مسابقتين في السنة، مسابقة اعياد رأس السنة والصلب والقيامة. لو هناك افكار لمسابقات اخرى غيرها فاطرحوا الافكار المعينة ومبلغ الجوائز شئ بسيط بنعمة الرب.

سلام المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أقترح تنظيم منافسات أيضاً بين المجموعات .
> وأن تكون الجوائز مقدمة من صاحب المنتدى ومن فئة الـ 200 دولار
> .
> .
> ...



اعتقد بسبب قرار زي ده هاننطرد كلنا مش انت لواحدك ههههههههه


----------

